# Nolvadex & Gyno



## Revolution Max (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey guys,


 I actualy have gyno, I have it from using m1t awhile back. It has been over 1 year now and I am thinking about surgery. I was doing some research and some people suggest giving high dosages of nolva a try. So I was wondering if any of you guys can help me out, I dunno how much to use 60-80mg a day? 

 Please fill me in if you know anything I can do.

 Also I had some nolva but I ran out, so I was wondering if anyone here can PM me with a source(hopefuly there pills and not liquid lol) thankyou


----------



## Du (Feb 24, 2005)

Isyour bf high? How do you know its gyno?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 24, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Isyour bf high? How do you know its gyno?


My bf is high but I now have lumps and puffy nipps, never did before. Trust me I have been working out for awhile I know my stuff. It suck that this happened.


----------



## simbh (Feb 24, 2005)

If its been a while since you started noticing the appearance of gyno it is probably too late for nolva , you can give it a try but I doubt it will help.


----------



## gopro (Feb 24, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> If its been a while since you started noticing the appearance of gyno it is probably too late for nolva , you can give it a try but I doubt it will help.



Hmmm, actually it MIGHT NOT necessarily be to late for Nolvadex. About 60 mg per day for 4 weeks is worth a try. It might not take care of it completely, but it could shrink it somewhat.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 24, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> If its been a while since you started noticing the appearance of gyno it is probably too late for nolva , you can give it a try but I doubt it will help.


I know, it has been awhile but I heard that high dosages like 60-80mg can do something, is this true?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 24, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Hmmm, actually it MIGHT NOT necessarily be to late for Nolvadex. About 60 mg per day for 4 weeks is worth a try. It might not take care of it completely, but it could shrink it somewhat.


I know they have rules about posting sources but could you send me a PM with a good source?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 24, 2005)

This is why you have Nolva on hand during your cycle... sorry to hear about this, brah.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I know it sucks, thanks though


----------



## simbh (Feb 24, 2005)

If you want a source , just look in some users sigs ... You'll find a source pretty fast.


----------



## Stu (Feb 24, 2005)

Si stop growing! 26lbs is riduculous - hopefully you'll be able to most of it 

 Sorry to hear that bro but you were using M1t at a young age (your not yet 18 i believe) and obviously werent experienced enough to follow the cycle with a solid PCT. i hope that some of the other youngsters on the board will read this and take note.

  I would try nolva first you can get it by reading certain users sigs on this page

  you could also try



> originally from JuicedGymRat on ibb dealing with gyno.
> 
> reduction cycles to try> During all of the following, a reduced calorie diet (500-1000 calories below your lbm maintenence level) is mandatory, and cardio work 3-4 times per week is VERY VERY beneficial during these as well. The goal of these are to reduce the overal fatty storage around the chest/nipples and in many cases indirectly (or directly) reduce the hard (fibrous/glandular) tissues.. the results aren't magical, but are certainly worth a try for most people and when done correctly are your best bet (like i said as far as ive found to be true..)
> 
> ...


  hope this helps


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 24, 2005)

Well it wasnt that I wasnt mature enough it was the fact that I had 6oxo and no nolva. That was a stupid mistake that took place along time ago.


----------



## Du (Feb 24, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> Well it wasnt that I wasnt mature enough it was the fact that I had 6oxo and no nolva. That was a stupid mistake that took place along time ago.


It happens.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 24, 2005)

So what do you guys think 60 or 80mg a day and for how long?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 25, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> About 60 mg per day for 4 weeks is worth a try.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Feb 25, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Hmmm, actually it MIGHT NOT necessarily be to late for Nolvadex. About 60 mg per day for 4 weeks is worth a try. It might not take care of it completely, but it could shrink it somewhat.


 
 I'd deffinatley try every option before surgery! (Im sure you would too!)


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 25, 2005)

so 60mg not 80?


----------



## gopro (Feb 25, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> so 60mg not 80?



I would go 60 mg. That is a pretty good dose.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 25, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I would go 60 mg. That is a pretty good dose.


I agree. Sustaining an 80 mg dose over 4 weeks would be pretty hard on your system. Even at sixty, you're gonna piss out a lot of water and your joints might dry out a little bit. (At least that was my rats experience, and they didn't use 60 for more than a week.)


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 25, 2005)

Would any weight loss occur at high dosages of Nolvadex? (just water?)


----------



## gopro (Feb 25, 2005)

Revolution Max said:
			
		

> Would any weight loss occur at high dosages of Nolvadex? (just water?)



I don't think TOO much weight loss would show up on the scale, but a few lbs of water and even some fat loss might occur.


----------

